# Thieves Hit Velo Studio Store



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey All,

Be on the look out for a red Time RXR, they got good video of the guys. I will try and attach photos


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

yeah that sucks. Fairly new local boutique shop in Burbank. 

they need to get those pics on the news.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Boy, those guys are dumb.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

lemonlime said:


> Boy, those guys are dumb.


The thieves who posed for the cameras or the shopkeepers who left the place unmanned?

(I say this not knowing anything about the robbery/burglary.)


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> The thieves who posed for the cameras or the shopkeepers who left the place unmanned?
> 
> (I say this not knowing anything about the robbery/burglary.)


Yes.

I don't know anything about it either and assumed it was after-hours. In which case I would would've covered my face.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> The thieves who posed for the cameras or the shopkeepers who left the place unmanned?
> 
> (I say this not knowing anything about the robbery/burglary.)


It wasn't unmanned. From a friend who was working at the time:

"I was there alone - they had me behind the counter asking very technical questions about stems, saddles, everything that kept me behind the counter, and I did go in to the back. At least we have a clear photo of the guy, and full video of him taking the frame.
Thanks for your concern"


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Suxx...
One person working, that's hard time. Even the little shops near me have 2-3 people on staff and especially at this time of year. Thieves...karma has a way with them.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

I just got back from Velo. It was not un manned. There were 3 people who distracted the employee. The frame was 6 g's.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The only thing these guys can do with it is build it up and ride it. And that thing is flashy as hell and will be easy to spot. No way are they gonna be able to sell it over Craigslist or in the local shops. 

What a bunch of moreons. 

:rolleyes5:


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks to the internet they returned to the shop today, left the bike and ran.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

endo verendo said:


> Thanks to the internet they returned to the shop today, left the bike and ran.


woot! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Now I can stare at the thing again..


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

endo verendo said:


> Thanks to the internet they returned to the shop today, left the bike and ran.


Alright! :thumbsup:


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't know where I was going to ride it since you all were up in my bidness.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I was at my LBS yesterday, and overheard a couple of the employees talking about a "customer" who test rode a tarmac sl3 for over 2 hours! Needless-to-say, he never came back. He left a CDL, but was obviously a fake.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

Cni2i said:


> I was at my LBS yesterday, and overheard a couple of the employees talking about a "customer" who test rode a tarmac sl3 for over 2 hours! Needless-to-say, he never came back. He left a CDL, but was obviously a fake.


There was a motorcycle shop up in Seattle that wouldn't do "test rides". You actually had to "purchase" the bike (I can't recall if there was an actual transfer of funds to the shop's account or if there was just an escrow account somewhere) with a signed contract and all of it, but you had, like, 24 hours to get a 100% refund.

I remember thinking how prohibitive that was and how it wasn't "customer service-y", but when you're dealing with expensive toys, it might be worth it for the shop to set something like this up.


----------

